# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Vietnam >  TV Tips für Vietnam

## schiene

*SF1 am 22.11.2012 um 23:20 Uhr*
*NZZ Format
Das Fernsehmagazin der "Neuen Zürcher Zeitung"*


Vietnams gesunde Küche.
Vietnam ist grösser und hat mehr Einwohner als Deutschland. Die Meeresküste des südostasiatischen Landes ist über 3300 Kilometer lang. Die leidvolle Geschichte in der zweiten Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts hat dazu geführt, dass Vietnam hierzulande etwas in Vergessenheit geraten ist. Obwohl das Land kulinarisch viel zu bieten hat, wurde seine Küche nie so populär wie die des Nachbarlandes Thailand. "NZZ Format" zeigt, wie viel Vietnams gesunde Küche zu bieten hat: leichte Reisrollen, Nudelsuppen, Meeresfrüchte und immer wieder frische gesunde Kräuter aller Art.
Bild:  DRS
 NZZ Format- Info/Dok, CH 2012 

Donnerstag, 22.11.2012
Beginn: 23:20 Uhr

Ende: 00:00 Uhr

Länge: 40 min.

----------

